# "New" upgraded Tivo DOA, is there hope?



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is a Weaknees issue, but they're closed and I'm trying to get this Tivo working tonight if possible. Can I ask for help here?

I just purchased a "new" upgraded Tivo from Weaknees (stand-alone Tivo 40 hour to 290 hour) , hooked everything up, powered up and nothing but a horizonal line flashing up the screen. Triple checked all the cables and the inputs and outputs are all correct. There's no lights on the front of the Tivo and the fan doesn't turn on. Weaknees had me open it up and verify the small ribbon cable going from one side to the other was seated well and it appears to be. Anything else to look for?

Thanks,

Steve


----------

